# Heat cord ceramic tile set up



## jakawak (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi guys I wanna run a heat cord through my 3 large enclosures using a tile system but what is the best way to do it? Glue 2 tiles together with the cord zig zagging inside the 2 together? Then run it out the wall and down to the next one? Is their any sort of duck tape I can use in their that won't fall off the wall and stick to my snakes? Also thermostat wise do I put it in one enclosure to regulate all 3 enclosures with just a thermometer in the other 2 to keep a close eye on temps? What is the ideal safe way (cheapest) to set this all up? I have a 6 meter heat cord but I mite get a 12 meter one. Please help
Thanks guys


Eye 4 an eye


----------



## starr9 (Apr 15, 2012)

I got a piece of wood, cut some groves in wide enough to hold the heat cord and approx the same width apart from each other, then placed a tile on top. The wight of the tile holds the cord down as well as the groves hold it in place! No glue or anything needed and you can take the tile off for cleaning or to replace the cord if you need! I only have the one enclosure so I have no need to run more so I cant help you with that part!!!

Have a look in the D.I.Y section on here. It helped me out when I made mine!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 15, 2012)

I use one heat cord under tiles in 3 enclosures. IMO for my climate here, it's only really good for elapids as the rest of the enclosure can get quite cold. One of the enclosures has a probe controlling the temps, which in turn controls the other 2 enclosures. I run 6 enclosures with 2 heat cords (sorry I can't recall the wattage I'm using). I still run other lights on a separate circuit and timer to control my day and night lighting. 

It can be done, just depends where you are and what species you're keeping.


----------



## jakawak (Apr 15, 2012)

If I was to make a platform with a tile over I piece of wood with the cord slotted into it, would that be ok for coastals?


Eye 4 an eye


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/bunnings-tiles-170129/

i run these in 4 enclosures, 25watt heat cord. easily removable, works a treat for me


----------

